# Popular WHFB Armies



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey guys, just a quick question. 

I'm thinking about returning to WHFB after a few years 'off' and I was wondering which armies are the most common nowadays (or at least, in your particular area)...I've always hated the idea of playing an army that someone sees and thinks 'Oh god, another X army'.

So is there a general agreement on which armies are more popular? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

in my area the most common are empire lizardmen and slaaneshi chaos.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't think any one race dominates in WHFB the way that space marines do in 40k but you definitely don't see much of Chaos Dwarfs or Dogs of War any more.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i've never seen a chaos army of any type and dwarfs and dogs of war and chaos dwarfs.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

high elves and vampire counts along with the woodelves are the most common armies that i see


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

There's been a massive glut of High Elf armies around my way since the new book was released. Hordes of Chaos are also commonplace, with some dwarves.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I always go for the least common armies and have 2 ogre armies purely for the modelling opportunities and a chaos dwarf army curtesy of hespithe that should keep me occupied for a while although i may have just committed the worst conversion heresy as i've just turned the limeted edition white dwarf into my chaos dwarf lord and joseph bugman into my bsb


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll keep thinking on it.

Oh, and I have to agree about the influx of High Elves. I might not play WHFB at the moment, but they just seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to really like the Empire, and still have a large army in storage. I lost interest when they revamped the empire, I still wonder how a Gold wizard beat Thyrus Gormann!

I also have a High Elf Army based around Lothern Sea Guard with a unit of Silver Helms, Ellyrian Reavers, Sword Masters, and White Lions. I have not played WHFB.

MaxWell


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

the armies in my local GW are usually the new chaos , vamps , dwarfs , orcs and goblins , empire and dark elves


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The most common is high elfs, orcs,vamps , and empire. The least common is oger kingdoms, skaven, tomb kings, and dark elfs in my club


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

Imperial Dragon said:


> i've never seen a chaos army of any type and dwarfs and dogs of war and chaos dwarfs.


i play hordes of chaos Fantasy at least.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I also have a High Elf Army based around Lothern Sea Guard with a unit of Silver Helms, Ellyrian Reavers, Sword Masters, and White Lions. I have not played WHFB.


So it's not really based around the seaguard then...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Elves has always been low on the rader, but that will change with a new book due in a few months. Others I rarely see for whatever reason are Skaven (unless at a Tournie) Bretonnian, Tomb Kings and Beasts of Chaos.

Didn't think there was much point mentioning faction armies from Storm of Chaos, DOGS or the Chaos Dwarvies as they're gonna be rare for that simple reason they have no book atm so I'd advise against them. (Alhough I'll return to Chaos Dwarves in a heartbeat if they ever come back, even if they kept the stupid hats.)

Although If you want to avoid that situation you've mentioned, just avoid Empire, Orcs, High Elves, Lizardmen and Chaos Mortals and you should be fine. oh and any book out this year


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

in my area the most common armies are empire, orcs and goblins and highelves, i havent seen a lizzardman army yet and appart from mine i havent seen a skaven army either.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks again for all the responses guys.

I'm thinking of making a pure Asrai Wood Elf army, just because it looks interesting tactically (and fairly different from my Lizardmen army of old :biggrin. Hopefully I'll soon find time to head down to the local shop and see what the current situation with Wood Elves is in the area.


----------

